# Hot vs Cold bath/shower post ride to aid body/muscle recovery?



## FollowTheTrainCJ (Jun 26, 2014)

What do you suggest? I would try an ice bath but I don't have anything to make ice. Is a cold water bath or shower good enough?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I've read that a cold bath reduces muscle pain to follow a hard workout but that's actually a bad thing because muscle pain is what happens when your muscles are healing and repairing and the pain is reduced because the cold bath stunts that process. And also reducing recovery pain with a cold bath isn't good because that pain is a signal you should rest and it should be listened to not masked. I don't know if that's true but although I forget where I read it I do remember it looked like a legit. source and not just some schmuck like me on the internet making guesses.

You probably know already but eating proper and getting rest are the most important things for recovery. And I'm guessing the impact the temperature of your bath has is probably meaningless relative to how you eat and rest.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I would probably just soak the legs with very cold.. and yes it will help reduce the pain and soreness. You will find both sides of the argument if you search the net, the best thing you can do it try. When I tore up my knee, I was given a machine called GAMEREADY.. it's basically and ice machine that I had to use post op to reduce pain and swelling.. I lived with that thing constantly and ended up purchasing it because it worked for me. Now I use it after long days in the saddle mostly with the knee attachments and my wife will also use it after long training runs.. she also says she is fresher the next day after using it for 15-30min per leg.


----------



## nbaffaro (May 31, 2013)

Have you ever been in an ice bath? Its miserable. But it does work. Lots and lots of athletes use cold therapy after games. Plenty of research on this topic.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

I tend to start with a warm shower and stretch while under the water (I have a huge shower with a flat floor so this is no problem.) Then, I transition to cold water and wind up with the water all the way cold. Works for me, ymmv.


----------



## majbuzz (Nov 30, 2012)

I heard/read somewhere that the benefit of a cold soak after a ride diminishes the longer you wait after a ride. That being said, I usually just take a tepid shower or bath depending on how I feel when I get home (usually have to drive bike to areas that I ride unfortunately). Did the ice bath once and it was miserable as nbaffaro said.


----------



## Cartoscro (Sep 10, 2012)

As somebody that only rides 100-150 miles a week, any benefit of cold bath or shower would be negated by the sheer torture freezing my ass off. Soreness after a ride can feel good if you are in the right frame of mind.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

When I'm being "good," I try to stretch after a workout. I think it helps me feel more relaxed, physically. I like a hottish shower, it feels good. I don't like to be cold, and I get that anyway in the winter.


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

There would be absolutely no way I'd even consider taking an ice bath after a ride.
At the tail end of my ride, I do a cool down for a few miles, bringing my heart rate back down to 80-90 BPM. I pedal very slowly to ensure any lactic acid built up in my muscles goes down and I don't tighten up. Sometimes, I might only be going 7-9 mph and feel like I'm crawling, but this helps me get my breath back as well.

I change out immediately and put my clothes in the washer after I strip at the front door. After that, I put on a pair of shorts and workout shirt and take a slow walk to cool down. Sometimes, I'll pull out my hose and do a cool rinse off outside for a bit and then dry off. I live in hot and humid Florida, so nothing is dry when I get back from a ride. After that, I'll head to the shower if I'm completely dried. I tend to take a cool to a luke warm shower. The last thing I want is to be iced nor to be in a very hot shower.

I'll stay in the shower as long as needed until I feel clean and refreshed. Afterwards, I sit inside my centrally air conditioned house and enjoy a nice fruit smoothie or cold non-alcoholic drink and relax until I'm completely refreshed.


----------

